# El centro de Lima se renueva



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hoy estuve tomando harshtas fotos del centro, voy a poner unas cuantas sobre las obras que se están haciendo en esa zona.

*Paseo de los Héroes* (ya han quitado casi todas las esculturas que habían en la zona para hacer la estación central)


























C*ontumaza* ( encatadora , ojalá que no se vuelva en un Jirón de la Unión)


































































*Quilca* ( está masomenos ah)










































*Adoquinado de las veredas* (prácticamente todas las veredes, pero no pongo muchas fotos porque...es lo mismo pues...)



















*Conjunto residencial al lado del parque de la muralla* (aun siguen en obras...)










*Melacón del río* (no está terminada, tampoco hay pase pero ya se ve cómo va quedando)










































*Puente de...* (no recuerdo el nombre)


























No fui más adentro porque me parecía peligroso ir hacia el Rimac

*Parque de ...las piletas?* (también se me fue el nombre y este parque tampoco está abierto todavía )


































































El parque estaba cerrado y tuve que tomar fotos desde lejos, fue complicado porque estaba cercado no solo con rejjas sino con arbustos también así que las tomas a lo mejor no fueron buenas.


Eso es todo por mi parte, saludos y disfruten:cheers:


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

Buenas fotos!!!

Lima se pone mas wapa cada dia!!!!


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

buenas fotos amigo me ayudes ver mucho mejor las obras me gustaria si fuera posible ver fotos del malecon del rio y el puente "rayos del sol" de noche, si fuera posible hazlo... gracias


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

BASTANTE INTERESANTE..... que buenas las fotos....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

democracia said:


> buenas fotos amigo me ayudes ver mucho mejor las obras me gustaria si fuera posible ver fotos del malecon del rio y el puente "rayos del sol" de noche, si fuera posible hazlo... gracias


Las fotos del malecón del río que pude sacar son las que están en este thread, no se permite ir más adentro. Y sobre le puente Rayos del sol ... no puedo hacerlo porque la cámara era prestada y además la zona no es muy segura a esas horas. Saludos:cheers:


----------



## adriana (Apr 2, 2006)

que xevereee esta quedandooo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lima está dando un giro de 180 grados. El centro está bravazo!

Chévere tus fotos Juan!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau!!! bravazo!!!! q bien ta kedando aun asi le falta a Grau aun!! weno gracias por las fotos!!!! :banana:


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Una pregunta acerca de la VIA EXPRESA GRAU*

Ante todo...excelente thread Juancito... qué gusto saber que el Centro se está remodelando bastante...
Una pregunta,en realidad son varias :
*Recuerden que yo no voy a Lima desde el año de "ñangué" :*
La Via Expresa de la avenida Grau abarca toda la avenida ???
Por las fotos que veo,me dá la impresión que sólo vá desde la Plaza Grau hasta el cruce con la avenida Abancay...es cierto eso ??
El resto de la avenida sigue igual ???
Se está haciendo por tramos ???
Noto que a la altura del Jardín Botánico no llega la Vía Expresa...
Quedo a la espera de noticias...


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

wow no puedo esperar para estar de vuelta en Lima........ como esta cambiando.....


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Gracias Lavoe por la explicación*

Y me alegra saber que cubre casi toda la avenida... por las fotos que he visto,la avenida está irreconocible....super contento por el cambio...



Lavoe81 said:


> Bueno, no cubre toda la avenida pero sí la mayor parte; va desde la plaza Grau hasta un par de cuadras antes del Hospital Dos de Mayo. Todo ese trayecto es en 'zanjón' por los carriles del medio. Hay by-passes en Iquitos, Manco Cápac, Abancay, Nicolás de Piérola y un par de avenidas más.
> 
> De Lucanas para adelante, hasta por el cuartel Barbones más o menos, han rehabilitado el pavimento y va en corredores segregados.
> 
> ...


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Gran aporte Juan, excelentes fotos. Lima luce mejor dias tras dia.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, que increíble está quedando el centro. Ya no tiene esa atmósfera triste de decadencia. Ojalá se hagan más obras en ese distrito y también en Rímac, para que haya una armonía entre los dos.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

muy buenas imagenesssss


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Felicidades, 1912. Tremendo trabajo que te has mandado! Las fotos están buenazas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

viendo éstas fotos, han aumentado mis ganas de ir a Lima.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Buen trabajo Juan, sin dudas Lima esta cambiando


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

:applause: :applause: :applause: 

Que chévere trabajo man!!!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

todo lindo, esta excelente el thread!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Wow, que increíble está quedando el centro. Ya no tiene esa atmósfera triste de decadencia. Ojalá se hagan más obras en ese distrito y también en Rímac, para que haya una armonía entre los dos.


Lo bueno del centro es que no solo es un lavado de cara sino que también se siente más seguridad y más orden en cuanod a los negocios, claro, salvo el jirón de la unión


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buen thread, buenas fotos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindo thread, Juan! Las imágenes y enfoques son de primera.
Cualquier thread de este tipo es una publicidad gratuita para Castañeda. El hombre está transformando nuestra ciudad.  
Me encanta la forma en que se está llevando arquitectura moderna a la zona del malecón del río. El Parque de la Muralla, el Paseo Chabuca Granda, la Plaza junto al templo de Santa Rosa, el nuevo anfiteatro y el espectacular Puente Rayos de Sol son muestra de ello.  Aunque parezca mentira, esos elementos combinan perfectamente (en mi humilde parecer) con el antiguo puente, las antiguas iglesias, casonas y demás construcciones de épocas anteriores. Lo moderno resalta la belleza de lo antiguo y viceversa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Creo que deberían remodelar Chabuca Granda otra vez, dejar los arbustos y la escultura roja, pero añadirle areas de césped y adoquines y faroles parecidos a los del Malecón del Rio.


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

J Block said:


> Creo que deberían remodelar Chabuca Granda otra vez, dejar los arbustos y la escultura roja, pero añadirle areas de césped y adoquines y faroles parecidos a los del Malecón del Rio.


Tienes toda la razon JBlock, a la Alameda le falta mas vida, mas verde; aparte que incivilizados (por no decir salvajes) convirtieron algunas partes de la Alameda en letrina publica... Tambien se deberia cambiar el color negro de los pisos por los colores usados en la Muralla y el Malecon del Rio para que pueda existir armonia en el conjunto...

De todas maneras, tengo que decir que el Centro cada vez esta mejor!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonito esta trenza, me gusto mucho, esperó que siga mejorando y estoy seguro, que muy pronto gente de la clase media volverá a comprar o alquilar un departamento por ahi, ojala.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El centro cada día mas lindo habra q darse una vuelta por esos lares


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> El centro cada día mas lindo habra q darse una vuelta por esos lares


Sin duda, por mi parte , ya se em está volviendo costumbre eso de dar unas vueltas por el centro


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> El centro cada día mas lindo habra q darse una vuelta por esos lares


Mmm...pero no se ve bien que una dama vaya caminando por el centro sola...no crees?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J Block said:


> Mmm...pero no se ve bien que una dama vaya caminando por el centro sola...no crees?


jajajaja y quién dice q iría sola xD iría en buena compañia de algunos AMIGOS...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> jajajaja y quién dice q iría sola xD iría en buena compañia de algunos AMIGOS...


sólo amigos?


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*De día no creo que Claudia tenga problemas...*

Creo que como está el Centro,ya las damas y damitas no corren por lo menos "tanto" peligro a que les asalten ó las toqueteen "al paso"..pareciera que ahora el ambiente ofrece más seguridad... y me parece una excelente iniciativa que Claudia se aventure a pasear por el Centro solita...ó ..con un guardaespaldas "discreto y a distancia prudencial"... 
no sé porquè..pero ya la veo a Claudia caminando y quizás hasta cantando por la calle Contumazá... algo así como una estampa "bien romana ó parisina"..


J Block said:


> Mmm...pero no se ve bien que una dama vaya caminando por el centro sola...no crees?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente thread de calidad fotogràfica, ya podrìan poner la foto del puente Rayos de sol en el thread que hizo J Block sobre el tema. La foto es buena y da una idea mucho mejor de la belleza de la obra.

Te felicito Juan, tu thread crea espectativa y placer a la vista. Me gusta el detalle de las fotos del parque y ojalà este abierto para diciembre y le tomamos fotos por dentro.

Clau, hay que buscar "amigos" con buenos pectorales para darnos una vuelta a fin de año por el centro.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Cuidado Vane con lo de "buenos pectorales"...*

podría interpretarse que desean ser acompañadas por "travestis"... que son "amigos ...con buenos pectorales" !!!!!...



Vane de Rosas said:


> Excelente thread de calidad fotogràfica, ya podrìan poner la foto del puente Rayos de sol en el thread que hizo J Block sobre el tema. La foto es buena y da una idea mucho mejor de la belleza de la obra.
> 
> Te felicito Juan, tu thread crea espectativa y placer a la vista. Me gusta el detalle de las fotos del parque y ojalà este abierto para diciembre y le tomamos fotos por dentro.
> 
> Clau, hay que buscar "amigos" con buenos pectorales para darnos una vuelta a fin de año por el centro.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Solo un comentario para Dodi, sobre la longitud y el aspecto general de la via. Yo estuvé en setiembre solo por unos dias y la recorri hasta el Cementerio del Angel, donde en Paz descansan mis padres. Si, ha habido un cambio de 180 grados, se llega rapido y sin ninguna congestion. Hay serenazgo y mantenimiento, cuanto durará todo eso?, no lo se, la verdad. Lo que no entiendo es que no hay pase más alla, pues los dos cementerios ocupan una gran extension y colindan con el rio Rimac. Ciertamente uno de los lugares más feos de nuestra ciudad, aúnque te dire que tengo fotos muy antiguas en blanco y negro de sepelios de alguién de mi familia a los cuales solo asistian los Señores, no asi las Damas, estoy hablando obviamente del antiguo cementerio del Presbitero Maestro, habia una elegancia y sobriedad en aqueña epoca digna del "Cimitiere du Monparnasse" de Paris o del de la Recoleta en Buenos Aires, tengo el gusto de conocer ambos.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Dificil que la avenida Grau se conecte con los cementerios...*

Si mal no recuerdo...hay una avenida que une Jirón Junín (donde están el Presbítero Maestro y El Angel),creo que es la Avenida de los Incas ó Sebastián Llorente...pero es demasiado angosta para hacerla Vía Expresa...quizàs si,deban hacer un desvió de la Vía de Evitamiento hacia la zona de los cementerios...porque ya hace más de 20 años,era peligroso ir a visitar a los deudos...En El Angel tengo enterrados a mi papá y a mis 4 abuelos..en el Presbítero están enterrados mis 8 bisabuelos...
Conozco algunos cementerios acá en el Paraguay,pero no se comparan al Presbítero en monumentalidad ... los más modernos,son tipo "jardín",idénticos me imagino a los más nuevos de Lima : Jardín de la Paz,etc... 



alibiza_1014 said:


> Solo un comentario para Dodi, sobre la longitud y el aspecto general de la via. Yo estuvé en setiembre solo por unos dias y la recorri hasta el Cementerio del Angel, donde en Paz descansan mis padres. Si, ha habido un cambio de 180 grados, se llega rapido y sin ninguna congestion. Hay serenazgo y mantenimiento, cuanto durará todo eso?, no lo se, la verdad. Lo que no entiendo es que no hay pase más alla, pues los dos cementerios ocupan una gran extension y colindan con el rio Rimac. Ciertamente uno de los lugares más feos de nuestra ciudad, aúnque te dire que tengo fotos muy antiguas en blanco y negro de sepelios de alguién de mi familia a los cuales solo asistian los Señores, no asi las Damas, estoy hablando obviamente del antiguo cementerio del Presbitero Maestro, habia una elegancia y sobriedad en aqueña epoca digna del "Cimitiere du Monparnasse" de Paris o del de la Recoleta en Buenos Aires, tengo el gusto de conocer ambos.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

que buenas fotos....yo no conozco absolutamente nada de eso......
osea...no conozco mucho de Lima,...
cuando yo me fui nisiquiera habian construido larco mar o el estadio monumental....
osea....

estas fotos dan la oportunidad de ver lo tanto que ha cambiado lima y que sigue cambiando.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios, es bueno saber que les hayan gustado las fotos


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelente thread, felicitaciones, muy buenas fotos, realmente muy informativo todo para estar al dia con lo que pasa en el centro.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Veo que estan usando mucho los adoquines de color. Luce bien, me gusto mucho ese parque al lado del rio.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Excelentes Fotos! El centro de Lima adquiere cada vez más un cariz bastante renovado. Bien, porque se lo merecía.

Muchos Saludos.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Clavijo said:


> Excelentes Fotos! El centro de Lima adquiere cada vez más un cariz bastante renovado. Bien, porque se lo merecía.
> 
> Muchos Saludos.


pero sin perder su esencia ,)


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

pacolam said:


> pero sin perder su esencia ,)


Por supuesto, de eso se trata  

Muchos Saludos.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

tambien estan restauranod una casa cerca al paruqe de la muralla


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

ayer di un recorrido en la noche por esos lares, y me quede sorprendido, todo muy lindo, ya estan arreglando el rio, y las luces del puente rayos de sol son espectaculares, ojala que el alcalde que le toque a Lima siga mejorando la ciudad, va en buen camino.


----------

